# My weekend project . . .



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Got started this weekend on widening my driveway.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice... right equipment sure beat shovel and rake any day.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't think I would even attempt it without a tractor. A one-way trip to my dirt pile is about a hundred yards; could you imagine doing that with a wheel barrow?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a great project! You'll love the extra width especially negotiating the turn with a trailer on behind you.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

My friend actually got his semi trailer hung up in it last December!


----------



## Tracky (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice project to start with.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Gravel is coming Thursday, so I have to get this all wrapped up today and tomorrow. I'm also thinking of paving it, I'm just not sure if a want to spend the money.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Here we are with 10 tons of gravel laid down. It never seems to go as far as you would think.


----------



## Diwali (Dec 26, 2015)

Looks good. Maybe another 10 tons of gravel to finish it???


----------



## doneworkn (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice work.


----------

